# Android auto



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have been using Android for rideshare but am now trying to leave the iPhone behind. If I use Android auto to play music can I still have nav and uber sounds come from the phone. Using pixel


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uber's nav, whether their's, google maps or Waze sounds over everything else.

LoL, Yes to your question. Having trouble wording it but yes. Nav cuts out or speaks over everything else.

or, it work good with no problem you hear no mater....


----------



## Petabytes (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber driver app was still not compatible with Android Auto as I tested last time. It would not bring up the Google Map or Waze for navigation.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I stand corrected and was wrong. My bad and my apologize, LabDog.

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-auto/QOaCY8-MtDM


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY"!


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Petabytes said:


> Uber driver app was still not compatible with Android Auto as I tested last time. It would not bring up the Google Map or Waze for navigation.


Works fine for me.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> Works fine for me.


I'd get the map to appear and the guidance, but I would miss information that would show up on the Uber app. I shelved it for now, and just use Waze as a secondary map on my car navigation.

On a side-note, does anyone have issues with Uber/Lyft when it's near sunset/sunrise and the interior lights flicker between dim and daylight? My Uber/Lyft apps will revert back from navigation to the summary screen every time.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I'd get the map to appear and the guidance, but I would miss information that would show up on the Uber app. I shelved it for now, and just use Waze as a secondary map on my car navigation.
> 
> On a side-note, does anyone have issues with Uber/Lyft when it's near sunset/sunrise and the interior lights flicker between dim and daylight? My Uber/Lyft apps will revert back from navigation to the summary screen every time.


Well, Android Auto (Google) doesn't allow Uber app to pass that additional information either. The app will never be able to, unless of course you root. THEN you can literally run the app from your headunit. Waze, became a no go for me, unless I was using the highways (not often) as you lose a lot of Waze functionality as well, and THATS a Google product! I especially hate not being able to report anything through AA.....the app doesn't allow it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> Well, Android Auto (Google) doesn't allow Uber app to pass that additional information either. The app will never be able to, unless of course you root. THEN you can literally run the app from your headunit. Waze, became a no go for me, unless I was using the highways (not often) as you lose a lot of Waze functionality as well, and THATS a Google product! I especially hate not being able to report anything through AA.....the app doesn't allow it.


My Android Auto (don't want to confuse with AA, even though it does make me feel like a drunk sometimes) lets me report through Waze. It took several updates and sometimes the feature would go away, otherwise I had no problem reporting. Have you looked for any updates? It took me maybe 3-4 sets of updates where it would become available and unavailable, but I can now report items on my Waze app from my car's headunit.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> My Android Auto (don't want to confuse with AA, even though it does make me feel like a drunk sometimes) lets me report through Waze. It took several updates and sometimes the feature would go away, otherwise I had no problem reporting. Have you looked for any updates? It took me maybe 3-4 sets of updates where it would become available and unavailable, but I can now report items on my Waze app from my car's headunit.


I would wager that you only THINK you can. At least what happens for me is yes, you can hit the big orange button and report, however.....the "send report" button isn't there. It's not a matter of screen size, as my head unit is 10.6.

I confirmed this with my wife who was about 1 mile behind me the other night. Then I looked at the difference between the app on my Note 9, and the Android Auto display.......Note had the send report button, Android Auto did not. For a long time I thought I was sending them too.


----------



## Petabytes (Aug 27, 2018)

You need to user login to the Waze first then it can allow you to report.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Petabytes said:


> You need to user login to the Waze first then it can allow you to report.


Logging in has nothing to do with it. The issue is that the "send report" button isn't there. Not the report button itself, it's there, it lets you pick a type of report and that's it. There isn't a send report button


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> I would wager that you only THINK you can. At least what happens for me is yes, you can hit the big orange button and report, however.....the "send report" button isn't there. It's not a matter of screen size, as my head unit is 10.6.
> 
> I confirmed this with my wife who was about 1 mile behind me the other night. Then I looked at the difference between the app on my Note 9, and the Android Auto display.......Note had the send report button, Android Auto did not. For a long time I thought I was sending them too.


Do yours appear on the map after you report them on Android Auto? Mine sometimes do not show up, but at least 1/2 the time they do. It is a little buggy, but not that buggy.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Do yours appear on the map after you report them on Android Auto? Mine sometimes do not show up, but at least 1/2 the time they do. It is a little buggy, but not that buggy.


No. They don't.....for me. New Honda, New Note 9, all software updated daily.....so I dunno.....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> No. They don't.....for me. New Honda, New Note 9, all software updated daily.....so I dunno.....


I'm in a 2018 Kia, and an S9 Plus, so I'm not sure why you're having issues. When you report the item in Waze, once you click on "on road" or "on shoulder", and then whatever the item it is, that doesn't show on the map? I know on the phone there's an extra step involved, but for Android Auto, once you've clicked on what you've found, that should be all you need to report. I will say this, I think that sometimes it doesn't show up on the map because I am driving on the highway and the affected location on the map is too far behind me to show up, but when I'm driving at a slower speed, I see the item that I just reported. As for having someone follow you, it may just be a little latency in the system. Does your wife use the same Waze account that you do? I agree that Waze can be a little buggy, but it generally works for me. If you really want to try to get it to work, an uninstall/reinstall may be the best solution.


----------



## Robin McDonald (Nov 19, 2021)

LAbDog65 said:


> I have been using Android for rideshare but am now trying to leave the iPhone behind. If I use Android auto to play music can I still have nav and uber sounds come from the phone. Using pixel


When it works its great. But Android Auto is constantly fighting with Android Auto and shuts down. When Android auto is started the Uber Driver screen will often go black for a few seconds and the Uber app has to restart itself and may not come back to navigation for fifteen seconds. At which point it may stay stable indefinitely or constantly shutdown during running my playlists on Amazon Music. Android Auto is very schizophrenic. I use an Amazon echo in my car for music which is so reliable. But I like that if I want to skip a track or rush to a later track on a playlist I can just tap the screen with Android auto. I wish AA could be stable.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

Android auto maps. Slow clunky and like a turd. Stick with fast phones. Ubers routing sucks artichokes.


----------

